# New Tortoise Blog!!



## Arizona Sulcata (Jul 4, 2012)

I thought it'd be beneficial to create a blog of my daily experiences of raising and breeding tortoises. This isn't meant to be promotional, (even though I'm posting on the personal promotion page) just real life information on daily tortoise care, routines, stories, things that work, things that didn't work, etc. I'm hoping this will provide not only valuable information that I myself learn everyday but maybe a funny story or two when my tortoises are being rascals. I'm by no means a "blogger" so bare with me on the learning curve. 

To follow me I'm at http://arizonasulcata.blogspot.com/

Thanks forum members!!

-Austin


----------

